# Air out and inventory



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

So it was time to cycle some sticks around and see what a 5 month no buying (almost none) left me with. To think I joined here to learn a little bit more about the 10 or so cigars I used to keep on hand haha. Very bad people here led me to this rabbit hole and luckily only poked my head In, so far. Working on not falling in lol.

Donated about 100 sticks to a local motorcycle club who does all kind of stuff for local vets and the communities give them something to enjoy.

Here's what is left is my wineador.

Also if anyone is down sizing and what's to help out with my Opus collection and or Ezra let me know haha. Looking to get more of those.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wildman9907 said:


> So it was time to cycle some sticks around and see what a 5 month no buying (almost none) left me with. To think I joined here to learn a little bit more about the 10 or so cigars I used to keep on hand haha. Very bad people here led me to this rabbit hole and luckily only poked my head In, so far. Working on not falling in lol.
> 
> Donated about 100 sticks to a local motorcycle club who does all kind of stuff for local vets and the communities give them something to enjoy.
> 
> ...


you call that "only poked my head in" eh? :smile2:


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> you call that "only poked my head in" eh? :smile2:


Yes Sir, seeing what some of the others have on here haha.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wildman9907 said:


> So it was time to cycle some sticks around and see what a 5 month no buying (almost none) left me with. To think I joined here to learn a little bit more about the 10 or so cigars I used to keep on hand haha. Very bad people here led me to this rabbit hole and luckily only poked my head In, so far. Working on not falling in lol.
> 
> Donated about 100 sticks to a local motorcycle club who does all kind of stuff for local vets and the communities give them something to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Very Generous/ R/G for you sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Very very bad peoples:grin2:


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Rondo said:


> Very very bad peoples:grin2:


Mr. @Rondo, your near the top of the list of those people haha


----------

